# schematics for VSX-823 anyone ?



## Bigun (Dec 6, 2009)

Hi,

I'd like to explore the impact of making some improvements to my receivers audio (e.g. power supply, analogue chain and power amplifier). I have the schematics for the older 1000 series receiver and suspect the amplifier is unchanged but the analogue chain is now much simplified (for the better). Looking under the lid I noticed that the digital board provides full 9 channels, the machine is limited only by the power amp - perhaps I'll add pre-outs to the box and use external amplifiers. 

Does anybody have schematics for the latest VSX-823 model they can share with me ?


----------



## listenloud83 (Oct 18, 2013)

http://www.servicemanuals.net/ServiceManual/PIONEER/Vsx+823k/pos1/results.aspx

I do not have this particular one in my arsenal, but I use this site quite often when I cannot find free copies of service manuals. Cost of $16.99, I believe, but is a wealth of information! Good luck!


----------

